# Another Bucket List Thread



## Tobysthebesthorseever (Apr 12, 2013)

Yeah, I know that there are already bucket list threads, but some of them are old, soooooooo I thought id start another. Here goes!!!

1. Go skydiving
2. tour Europe with my BFFs
3. Jump 3'3 (on a horse:wink
4. raise a foal from birth and then have it be the best riding horse EVER!!
5. capture, train, and ride a Zebra
6. Ride an elephant
7. have Toby and me show in something and win a blue ribbon
8. get married to a horse person, or at least a guy who might like horses
9. have 12 kids!! (LOL-it's a joke in my family, when I was little I said I wanted to have 12 kids so that I could use all my favorite names) JK- maybe more like 6.
10. have a farm and like a zillion horses!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! =D
11. actually find a saddle that fits Toby and me well....:wink:
12. im running out of ideas.....never have to chase my loose horse?
13. OO OO OO!!!! I KNOW!!!!! My horse has a crazy bucking fit in front of some cute guys or some friends of mine, and I ride it all cool and don't fall off and don't scream like a little girl, and when I get off my knees aren't shaking and i'm just like, "This was totally planned. Im awesome like that:wink:"

and now for yours!!!!


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever (Apr 12, 2013)

No one else has a bucket list they'd like to share..........?


----------



## HorseAround (May 21, 2013)

Ha ha 13 
1. Train a mustang
2. See a wild lion ( and come home in one piece)
3. Buy a Friesan 
4. Meet Matt Damon
5. Get a German Shepard. 
6. Get married to a vet or horse trainer
7. Go to Australia 
8. Live in Kentucky


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever (Apr 12, 2013)

Yeah I'd love to come home in one piece after seeing a lion. HorseAround-welcome to the forum!!! See you next Tuesday!!!


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

1. Visit Australia
2. Visit Scottland and/or Ireland
3. Live on a tropical island (my retirement plans)
4. learn to drive a horse
5. Get a novel published (not self-published)
6. Find time to draw and paint again


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

IRELAND ... end of bucket.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Alaska...then Wyoming to ride...and...


----------



## GotDaWhip (May 12, 2013)

1. Go skydiving 
2. Find a job that i actually enjoy and will have fun doing for the rest of my life.. *AHEM* horses
3. have a little girl that loves horses just as much as me 
4.have a husband that likes horses too
5. see the Northern Lights 
6.Go swimming in the ocean with my horse


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever (Apr 12, 2013)

GotDaWhip-that would be almost exactly what I want to do...except swim in the ocean. I'm too chicken to do that.


----------



## GotDaWhip (May 12, 2013)

haha yes- going back and reading your post, ours is very similar  I mean, how much fun would it be to watch your little girl have as much fun as you do with her horse?


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever (Apr 12, 2013)

It would be amazing!!!! Hopefully they would come to it sooner than I did though....I didn't love horses till I was 12 years old!!!!


----------



## MillieSantana (Feb 17, 2013)

On my kindle, so no numbers.

Jump 3'5, and live.
See the Northern Lights
Drive a horse
Have a ranch
Swim in the ocean with a horse
Meet P!nk
Go done diving
Visit every country in the world

Some are spoken, but i love them!


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever (Apr 12, 2013)

Cool!!! I like the first one-LOL!!

I'd LOOOOOVE to see the Northern Lights...that would be AMAZING!!! Oh,mi know something I'd love to do-Cantor at my church!! CantOr , not cantEr....I would get in SOOO much trouble if I did the second......


----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

1. See the Aurora myself 
2. Throw a dart at a map and travel wherever it goes
3. Ride a camel
4. Own a horse
5. Compete in a competition on my horse
6. Be able to play recorder as well as my teacher
7. Become Prime Minister
8. Visit the USA


----------

